# Самостоятельная установка внутренней микрофонной системы



## Slawa (28 Дек 2017)

Друзья, я знаю, что многие сейчас сами устанавливают внутренние микрофонные системы в аккордеон (баян). Если есть такие люди, поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста! Насколько это сложно? Какие "подводные камни" могут быть в этом деле? И самое главное - какие микрофонные системы лучше всего работают (лучше снимают звук, работают без поломок и т д) На ютубе есть видео инструкции например эта  https://youtu.be/ebY0vPuzF5E  Но они не на русском языке все. Может кто-нибудь возьмется перевести или записать аналогичное видео на русском ;-)


----------

